# Fresh Apple Bread Pudding with Caramel sauce ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate to gloat but........ I just had a cup of coffee and a piece of apple bread pudding for breakfast. Damn! That's good stuff Maynard!

Its just too easy, I had some left over French bread (good bread makes good pudding). Its like smoking its more about a little prep and wait than any type of fancy cooking. I never made my own caramel before, usually I go with a good rum raisin sauce, but its just too simple also.













IMG_6239.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 12, 2015






See all those little bits of apple in there? I also added some cider to the custard (with some spiced rum), and got a wild tangy taste! The apples are not real predominate (but they never are), but you know they are there. BTW I used Honey Crisp my favorite just at the moment.

Oh and caramel?













IMG_6240.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 12, 2015






Never did it before, but..... I don't know why I have not been doing all my life except for the fact I'd be dead by now from a coronary ..... LOL

Bippity Boppity Boo! Put 'em together and what have ya got? Bippity Boppity Boo! A dang good breakfast!













IMG_6242.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 12, 2015






Throw in a cup of good dark roast coffee.... not much else could stand up to it. I mean this would even make a glass a whole milk run crying like a little girlie boy.

I just wanted to gloat, I will be back in a bit with recipes after the tech rep calls and figures out why I can copy and paste from my own cook books......... Grrrr......

BTW I was really impressed how good it turned out, I have never seen or heard of it before, but had it been a cow patty with that caramel sauce on it there would be a line for more.....ROFLMAO I did google it, good ol'google and it seems to be fair popular, just not here!

BBL with the recipes. Its all simple stuff any country home would have on the shelf or reefer.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 12, 2015)

I do love a good bread pudding and that one sounds great. I will be waiting on the recipe....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 12, 2015)

WOW!  You have my mouth watering!  Bread pudding is hard to beat, and yours look fab.


----------



## b-one (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 12, 2015)

Dang it Foam that looks great!!! nice job

I hope you feel better now making all of us slobber all over our keyboards!!!

DS


----------



## mfreel (Oct 12, 2015)

waiting.....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

*Apple Cider Bread Pudding*

*Ingredients:*

6  tablespoons butter 

5  large eggs 

3 cups  heavy cream 

2/3 cup  apple cider 

1/3 cup  rum spiced 

1 cup  packed light brown sugar 

Pinch  salt 

6 cups stale Good French Bread Cubed 

1  Honey Crisp apple Peeled, cored and diced 

½ cup raisins

*Directions:*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9 by 13-inch baking dish with the butter and set aside.

In a large bowl, beat the eggs, cream, cider, sugar, Captain Morgans, salt. Add the bread, diced apples, and raisins, stir to combine. Allow to sit a minimum of one hour, 3 or 4 is fine too. Pour into the prepared dish including any extra custard and dot the top with butter.

I sprinkle a little sugar and nutmeg on top, it crystalized and adds a different texture.  

Bake until the top is golden brown and the center is firm, about 1 hour.

Remove from the oven rest on a trivet for 15 to 30 minutes, cut and pour on sauce.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I do love a good bread pudding and that one sounds great. I will be waiting on the recipe....





CrankyBuzzard said:


> WOW!  You have my mouth watering!  Bread pudding is hard to beat, and yours look fab.


Thank you guys, Its a first for me, well an apple bread pudding is. It really was a nice diversion and a great way to make one during the apple season.

I am completely beside myself that I never made caramel sauce before. And I guess everyone likes it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thank ya sir...... its really good and its new to my recipe box. I though I had thought of something new, then ya use that google thingie and its obviously been done. How can I become a great chef and have a signature dish if every time I think of something some one else already did it.


driedstick said:


> Dang it Foam that looks great!!! nice job
> 
> I hope you feel better now making all of us slobber all over our keyboards!!!
> 
> DS


I'll tell you what I have noted. It does leave a caramel apple after taste that's not unpleasant also.

Very rich taste with the caramel.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

mfreel said:


> waiting.....


I said, Whoop there it is!   LOL.....


----------



## remsr (Oct 12, 2015)

My wife would love your fresh apple bread pudding recipe.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

*Caramel Sauce *

*Ingredients:*

2 cups white sugar

12 tablespoons butter (Cut into 12 pieces)

1 cup heavy cream

pinch of salt

*Directions:*

Liquefy sugar in high sided pan (stirring and watching like an old hen), when all liquid add butter pieces. Milk fats in butter will cause foaming hence the high sided pot.Add the cream slowly using a thin stream after the fat from the butter has finished bubbling up.  Stir till smooth and add salt. You'll probably want a heavy pinch, so the salt comes thru. once sooth turn off the stove and stir occasionally. Its sugar, liquid napalm, you know the drill. Be careful, as it cools it thickens so don't worry about how thin it looks.

This stuff is totally awesome, I suggest you jst make some and try to keep it in a jar in the reefer, it won't last long!

Fixed the recipe!!! Thank you mfreel!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

Quote:


REMSR said:


> My wife would love your fresh apple bread pudding recipe.


You should try it, its definitely the time of year for it! Apples and rum and caramel...... hell ya can just sit back and enjoy the smell!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow Foam, that looks so tasty....  :drool    We really like this kinda dessert & then when ya add a good cup of coffee, just tastes that much better !   Thanks for sharing the recipe as well !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just gained fame be pounds reading this thread! Great looking desert Kevin! 

POINTS!


----------



## remsr (Oct 12, 2015)

Post a recipe!


----------



## remsr (Oct 12, 2015)

Geez I need to read all the posts you did indeed post the recipe.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Foam, that looks so tasty....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


House still smells like apples and cinnamon.

You're quite welcome.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I just gained fame be pounds reading this thread! Great looking desert Kevin!
> 
> POINTS!


If you don't keep homemade salted caramel in your reefer, you should try it. Its evil is so good.

Butter cream and sugar...... simple! Only thing its missing is eggs!

Thank you sir.


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks good!!! Great use of the fresh apples!!! 

Ever try adding a wee bit of cognac or bourbon into your caramel?

...or a splash of the spiced rum you used in the bread pudding, to carry the flavors from the caramel to the bread pudding...

...just add the liquor away from the flame or 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





could be the result...


----------



## mfreel (Oct 13, 2015)

waiting.....


Foamheart said:


> *Caramel Sauce *
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> ...


When do you add the heavy cream?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2015)

mfreel said:


> waiting.....
> 
> When do you add the heavy cream?


Sorry 'bout that. Add the cream slowly using a thin stream after the fat from the milk has finished bubbling up. This stuff is like a roux, have your stirring arm all limbed up and read, cause its a stir'er for sure.

I have put caramel on nearly everything in the fridge, slice a fresh apple and dunk it, skin a banana and dunk it, ACTUALLY.... I made a faux banana's Foster with it and it was delicious. Now I am wondering about how I can make banana juice like all the other flavors I have made.

Had chicken chow mein last night with caramel sauce! Well I would have had I thought I could get away with it!!


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2015)

I love bread pudding, Kevin. Points!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> *Caramel Sauce *
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> ...


Foam didn't see this til now,being I make lots of bread pudding that sounds like it will be my topping.Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> Foam didn't see this til now,being I make lots of bread pudding that sounds like it will be my topping.Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thank you sir.

Richie, I don't believe my reefer will ever be without a pint jar full of this stuff ever again!! Damn, I should tried some on the biscuits last night.....ROFLMAO!

Its my new favorite, but I still like a rum raisin sauce and butter pecan ice cream is exceptional when you're in a hurry.


----------



## mfreel (Oct 17, 2015)

OMG!!!!

I had to doctor it up.  Added 2 tsp of cinnamon, and 1 tsp each of ground nutmeg and ground allspice.

OMG!  OMG!

I'm putting caramel sauce on ribs, butts, briskets, ABTs, inside and outside of fatties, an old 2x4 in the backyard, my right leg and I'm thinking about painting the house with it!

One of the better apple recipes and it's great for Fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfreel (Oct 17, 2015)

Forgot my pic.













Apple Cider Bread Pudding.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Oct 17, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

That's some good looking stuff! The thing about bread pudding is, the sloppier its looks the better it is. Wish I could offer ya a cup of this Cajun dark roast coffee eto cut that sweet... its the perfect drink with it!

Great Job!! Now to quote Emeril, "Go make some friends"!

I gave Baby Sis a few minutes ago, a jelly jar of caramel sauce and she asked again if I didn't want to work for a living again.....LOL I have heard that fruit jars of caramel are like jelly and BBQ sauce for Christmas gifts.

BTW the reason there wasn't any spices in mine, I had Captain Morgan's rum which is already spiced. I should have added that cause you raise a good point that I forgot.

Glad you liked it.


----------

